# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαριζεται παπαγαλος Αμαζονίου

## jk21

Χαριζεται απο νεο μελος μας ,που δεν εχει τεχνικα δυνατοτητα αναρτησης αγγελιας (παιρνω εγω την πρωτοβουλια γιατι ειναι για καλο σκοπο και υπαρχει προβλημα αμεσης μεταβιβασης ,λογω αναχωρησης του μελους εκτος Αθηνας ) 

Παπαγαλος Αμαζονιου 

*ο πουτιν μου*


*Καλημερα*


Η δωρεα ή θα γινει αμεσα μεταξυ των μελων ,αν ο ενδιαφερομενος ειναι αμεσα γνωστος μου ή με την παρουσια μου αν ο ενδιαφερομενος ειναι μελος που δεν εχω γνωρισει προσωπικα .Η επιλογη αποτελει αποκλειστικο προνομιο του Βαγγελη .Το ατομο που θα παρει το πουλακι θα πρεπει τον απαραιτητο χωρο (κλουβι ) για ευπρεπη διαβιωση του πτηνου ,καθως και τον απαραιτητο χρονο για την προσφορα της προσοχης που του αξιζει 

Οι ενδιαφερομενοι θα πρεπει να δειξουν το ενδιαφερον τους ,με δημοσιο μηνυμα στο προφιλ του Βαγγελη αποκλειστικα

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωραία η κίνηση του Βαγγέλη... αλλά επειδή το πουλάκι όπως βλέπουμε προέρχεται από σπίτι και ίσως κάποιος να τον ψάχνει και να στεναχωριέται που τον έχασε, δε θα ήταν καλό να γινόταν μια κίνηση μήπως και βρεθεί ο αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης...?? Λέω εγώ τώρα...

π.χ. το πουλάκι φοράει δαχτυλίδι? Σε ποια περιοχή βρέθηκε? Ποια ημερομηνία?
Αυτά όλα είναι πολύ σημαντικά...

----------


## blackmailer

Ο Βαγγέλης ανέφερε ότι είχε ρωτήσει στη γειτονιά όταν τον πρωτοβρήκε αλλά παντού οι απαντήσεις ήταν αρνητικές! έτσι αποφάσισε να τον κρατήσει...

----------


## panagiotis k

Έψαξα και εγω Βίκυ μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Ωστόσο ο Βαγγγέλης τον έχει περίπου 3 μήνες

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν αλλαξει κατι ,ο Βαγγελη με ενημερωσε για προτιμηση του σε δυο ατομα (το ενα ως δευτερη επιλογη αν κατι αλλαξει απο πλευρας της αρχικης επιλογης του ) για τα οποια του απαντησα οτι και τα δυο ειναι μελη του φορουμ ,με ιστορια σε αυτο και δεν απαιτειται η δικια μου παρουσια κατα την παραδοση για τα συγκεκριμενα .Περισσοτερα οταν ληφθει απο εκεινον η τελικη αποφαση

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ο Βαγγέλης ανέφερε ότι είχε ρωτήσει στη γειτονιά όταν τον πρωτοβρήκε αλλά παντού οι απαντήσεις ήταν αρνητικές! έτσι αποφάσισε να τον κρατήσει...


Εγώ μιλάω για μια κινητοποίηση πιο οργανωμένη... π.χ. μέσω parrotalert, facebook κτλ... 
Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει μία προσπάθεια...

----------


## sophiesch

Οπως βλέπω στη φωτο δεν πρέπει να έχει δαχτυλίδι

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο αυτη την εξελιξη  *ο πουτιν μου*το θεμα κλειδωνει

----------

